# Phyllomedusa bicolor



## poison (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2013)

What pure perfection....absolutely a perfect creature ....


----------



## ScottishFish (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful, have you just acquired it?


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 13, 2013)

That is a cool looking frog . I have a pacman frog i love watching him eat .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## pam (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Instinct (Jul 13, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!
Thank you for sharing that beautiful frog.


----------



## poison (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry guys. I forgot to reply lol.

Thanks to all 

ScottishFish, yes I got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## poison (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2013)

poison said:


> Sorry guys. I forgot to reply lol.
> 
> Thanks to all
> 
> ScottishFish, yes I got it a few weeks ago.



Funny how the more roaches you have, the more roach eaters you seem to acquire, huh?

Cool looking frog.


----------



## poison (Nov 2, 2013)

Fed the bicolor his first fuzzy today and took some pics as he seemed pretty active after taking it down and he was posing for the cam.


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2013)

Beautiful, amazing little creature.


----------



## poison (Nov 4, 2013)

terryo said:


> Beautiful, amazing little creature.



Thank you


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 4, 2013)

I had an albino pacman.. coolest little dude. He ate mice and my sister's baby hamster. (Long story short my dad thought the hamster was for the froggy.)


----------



## poison (Nov 4, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> I had an albino pacman.. coolest little dude. He ate mice and my sister's baby hamster. (Long story short my dad thought the hamster was for the froggy.)



HAHAHAHA! to funny. What happened to the frog?


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: Phyllomedusa bicolor*



poison said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > I had an albino pacman.. coolest little dude. He ate mice and my sister's baby hamster. (Long story short my dad thought the hamster was for the froggy.)
> ...



We had him for many, many happy years.
He's moved on to greener pastures... (at least, I think that's the phrase)


----------



## shanu303 (Nov 15, 2013)

really gorgeous  such vibrant colours.....


----------

